# Double and Triple Dye



## Rich P. (Dec 6, 2019)

I have been stabilizing for many years. I started adding dye about a year ago and have only done single colors. Going to try my hand at double and triple dying after the holidays. I have read several articles and watched several videos and understand it is a technique and a science. 
My question, what color combinations do you like best when #1 Double dyeing and # 2 Triple dying? I do not have a good sense of color and I am wondering what people like. 
Thanks for help 
RichP

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 6, 2019)

One thing I've always tried to remember when doing color pairings is - don't make brown. In other words, don't mix, say, orange and purple. When you do you are introducing all 3 primary colors (red, blue, and yellow) which mix together nicely to make, well, brown. You'll still see some color, but it will be muted. The "What's cooking?" thread in this same sub-forum has finished stabilizing work, pieces dyed with more than one color. Looking through that could give an idea of what works/doesn't.

and, yes, it is both science and technique. Dyeing more than one color is something that will require a lot of experimentation and trial and error. I know in my early attempts at double and triple dyeing, I had a few blanks that were, well, awful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 6, 2019)

Great question Richard. I have admired Matt's blanks for years now on the forum and are amazed. I had some art training...…...back in high school over 40 years ago and concerning color, look online for a color wheel and an article or two. What Matt says above will start to make sense about brown in looking at the wheel. I am even now forgetting terms, but terms like complimentary colors, etc. Opposites on the color wheel often look good together. Hope this starts you down the path. 

I am in the same boat as you. I just started adding a little dye to my last couple of batches this past summer and for single color on box elder burl I was happy. Then I would see one of Matt's blanks listed and just be awestruck. 

Best wishes, keep us posted as you learn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 6, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> Then I would see one of Matt's blanks listed and just be awestruck.



Well, if it makes you feel any better, I'm currently on an extended break from stabilizing - which should give you time to not only catch up, but maybe even surpass me!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm a dauber in watercolor and what Matt and Garry say about dyes is somewhat the same with watercolors - except we don't call it brown - we call it mud. Some combos, make very nice grays by combining complementary colors - probably not a color that you want wood to be though. Interesting to search for "poured paints" or something like that and look at the combos that look best to you from those images. I'm gravitating to a combo of Deep Blue, turquoise, green, orange, red lately. Now, how you can do that in wood - I dunno! But when you do, call me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Dec 24, 2019)

Well, don't rule out the right brown and wood combo. One of my favorite blanks to date was a dyed brown and stabilized buckeye burl that looked like swirling root beer (center pen) when it was done. But yeah, I'm a fan of Matt's creativity and to fill the void of his artistic expertise, I have now purchased a vacuum chamber for my Christmas-to-me present, arriving Saturday, to see if I can get close to what I like. Something tells me I am going to go broke making mud...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 24, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Well, don't rule out the right brown and wood combo. One of my favorite blanks to date was a dyed brown and stabilized buckeye burl that looked like swirling root beer (center pen) when it was done. But yeah, I'm a fan of Matt's creativity and to fill the void of his artistic expertise, I have now purchased a vacuum chamber for my Christmas-to-me present, arriving Saturday, to see if I can get close to what I like. Something tells me I am going to go broke making mud...
> 
> View attachment 176185


any chance i could send you some wood and trade or pay you to make a grenade pen and a bullet pen for my son

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Diver Temple (Dec 24, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> any chance i could send you some wood and trade or pay you to make a grenade pen and a bullet pen for my son


Absolutely! Going to move this conversation to a new post.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 24, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Absolutely! Going to move this conversation to a new post.


tag me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 24, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Well, don't rule out the right brown and wood combo. One of my favorite blanks to date was a dyed brown and stabilized buckeye burl that looked like swirling root beer (center pen) when it was done. But yeah, I'm a fan of Matt's creativity and to fill the void of his artistic expertise, I have now purchased a vacuum chamber for my Christmas-to-me present, arriving Saturday, to see if I can get close to what I like. Something tells me I am going to go broke making mud...
> 
> View attachment 176185


my son really likes the triple dye grenade pin on the right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Dec 24, 2019)

That was made for my sister in law with a blank made by @Barb it is really only single dyed blue spalted curly BLM. I will post you some pics of the blanks I have in stock at some point tomorrow. I am holding the hunting pen for you.


----------

